# My Poor Man's 200 gallon open top



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Finally got my digicam working today! I thought I like to share. This is my second planted tank ever, I started out with a 20 gal and end up with this 200 gal as a hand-me-down, still at the moment I am still new to the hobby. I'm only 17 btw, no job, earning hard cash on aquabid, and still in school. Its difficult to power this money draining machine, even when everything is mostly diy, it is still very expensive. The tank age is still young, its been about 5 months since I last started this tank, I only discover this forum for about 1 month ago and it has greatly expand my knowledge and love for the planted tanks  . Heres the evolution:

First month:








Specs: 4 Shop lights=320 watt, diy co2, eheim classic, wet/dry, 1/2 Flourite, 1/2 gravel. Thats my ammania gracillis on the left corner, it grown 2 feet high, and 1/2 inch thick on stem.

3rd Month:








Glossos really took off. Digital Camera broke down.

5th Month:








New Specs: 10 clamp lights with spiral [email protected]=350 watt-thats 1.75 watt per gallon  growth was incredible, DIY [email protected], power by 2 coke bottles that last 2 week before recharge, Eheim now become filter and Reactor, eheim is unplug and power by an external powerhead in a sump. Remove glossos and put in some HC. The pics kinda bad, havent any time to clean, it look much better when clean. Now I just wait patiently for everything to grow....

Feel free to help me with my aquascaping...Im still kinda new at this.

Plants: Java Fern Windelov, Lobelia 'small form', Blyxa, Anubias Barteri, cypersu helferi, dipidis diandra, Linophila Aromitica, Narow leaf java fern, needle leaf java fearn, java moss, Hygro Corymbosa 'siamese, Bobiltis fern, Polygnum sp. 'K....', Pellia. I have much more in the 55 gallon sump under the 200 gallon.

Fish&Invertebrate: 2 Discus, 3 angels, 6 Bristlenose(4 are 2nd generation), 2 Amano shrimp, 10 bleeding heart tetra, 10 Cardinal, 10 cory cats, 6 Nerites, Apple Snails(colorful kind), Red Ramshorn.

My local creek, fill with aquatic plants. Species include:Hydrocotyle verticillata, Ludwigia glandulosa(hard to fine now), Micranthemum umbrosum, Myriophyllum aquaticum, Athaxron sp., Sags, Bacopa monnieri, Echinodorus cordifolius, and alot of plants that might be aquatic but in their emerse form.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

looks pretty good, the drift wood is bad ass. Did you pick that up from us? I know you are waiting for everything to fill in but do you plan on doing anything with the far side of on both left and right of the tank? When are we gonna trade some plants? PM and we'll make arrangments.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Im thinking about doing a meadow with glosso on the left and right, maybe alittle toy village and put a couple of small ceramic cows to make it interesting. The middle driftwood I pick up from your store, very nice. Hey kung, I'll bring in some glandulsa maybe this week, don't worry about the money, its on me. Hey do the store still have any more nerites snails?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

amazing tank.
20 -> 200 is an awesome step.

i just started keeping fish about a year ago and now i'm about to set up my 75.
although a huge fish tank will be mine one day. maybe when i get my own house.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice progress!

I am sure this will be a spectacular aquascape in 5 more months once everything finishes filling in/matures. Keep us updated! 

Carlos


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

oceanaqua said:


> Im thinking about doing a meadow with glosso on the left and right, maybe alittle toy village and put a couple of small ceramic cows to make it interesting. The middle driftwood I pick up from your store, very nice. Hey kung, I'll bring in some glandulsa maybe this week, don't worry about the money, its on me. Hey do the store still have any more nerites snails?


Thanks for the glandulsa, i'll throw in a few free nerite snails. Cows huh? mmm... interesting.


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Very nice tank! As said it will be amazing in 5 more months! 
Is the kind of green clouds on the driftwood pelia? it gives a good visual effect, seems to be a tree


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the gernerous comments. commandantp, the green cloud is dust algae...It need a few wipe. I'll take some pics of it looking clean today .


----------

